# Trying Saddle Hunting… Anyone Else?



## WiscoDan (Apr 10, 2021)

Since I just moved back to the Midwest and found myself starting over in terms of gear for hunting from a tree, I decided to give the tethrd saddle setup a try instead of the climber I grew up with. I will be doing more bow hunting than gun but will likely do both. Anyone else using a saddle? It’s new to me but I’m interested in what other folks think. I have hunted out of fixed ladder stands where the deer were taking another trail just out of range so the mobility appeals to me.


----------



## BurlyCaveman (Mar 14, 2018)

Bought a tethrd saddle last summer and used it through bow and gun season.
Without a doubt 100% better than carrying in a stand to public land or putting one in early and taking it out later. Get some good light sticks (I've got 3 Lone Wolf) and you can still get pretty high up in a tree. I hunted public and private with it and the ability to set up just about anywhere you want is very nice.


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes I run an Aerohunter saddle with a Lone Wolf Hand Climber as a platform, similar to how this guy does it


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I have been saddle hunting going on 6 seasons now. Currently running tethrd gear (phantom, predator platform, some of their accessories). Have my mobile system pretty well dialed in at this point so feel free to ask any questions you have.

There is also a somewhat helpful forum (saddlehunter.com) but lately all I see is very toxic and bad attitudes from some of the keyboard jockeys there. Still can be useful if you're experimenting with gear and setups.


----------



## WiscoDan (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks guys. Good to hear. Everything I read before I bought it was overwhelmingly positive and my initial impression is right in line with that. Looking forward to getting some use out of it soon. I did pick up some lone wolf climbers and I’ll be applying stealth strips to deaden them a bit. Other than that I went with the menace saddle (I’m 6’4”) with the predator platform, a couple SYS haulers, and their HYS strap. I’m sure I’ll add a few things but that seems like a good start.

dan


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I’ve been saddle hunting 3 years and have been hunting out of my saddle exclusively for the last two years. So much better for public land. 

I run a mantis/predator/beast sticks and have it dialed in. 

I’m 6’ 5” and its by far the easiest way for me to get up and hide in trees. It does take some getting used to but gets easier and easier the more you use it. 

I’m either hunting out of a very well placed quality permanent stand or my saddle.


----------



## WiscoDan (Apr 10, 2021)

Lumberman said:


> I’m either hunting out of a very well placed quality permanent stand or my saddle.


That will probably be what I do too. Even when I’m hunting private land I’ll have it with me. Like I mentioned above, I was hunting a great piece of private land a few years ago with well-placed ladder stands. I kept watching deer using a trail about 60 yards in front of me. A saddle would have been the perfect solution to quickly set up over that trail on the fly.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My oldest son used one for 2 seasons. The only complaint was shooting from the weak side, it kinda sucked. But he uses a longbow a compound would be different. Other then that he liked using one. He sold his Tetherd saddle and platform and went back to mini sticks and stand from Lone Wolf. But is getting another saddle from a guy who makes them here in Michigan ( can't remember his name). They are another tool I wish I had 40 years ago lol.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

I’ve used a tethrd Mantis for two seasons now when mobile hunting. Before that, I used a lone wolf assault. initially I found the platform on the lone wolf more comfortable to be on and shoot from because it’s what I was accustomed to, but the more I used and practiced from the saddle, The more comfortable I began to feel in it.

Last season, I still brought my lone wolf along on my out of state public hunting trip. but I only used it on one hunt. We generally hike quite far in and it’s hilly terrain. my back was aching after just the one hang and hunt with the lone wolf. Dropping the weight of the portable stand and only carrying the little predator platform with my climbing sticks made a big difference. I also love how quickly and quietly I can attach to the tree and set up/take down. It takes some practice to get used to, but for me, I can’t imagine carrying a portable around anymore.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I started last year with a saddle all season. I have the cruiser xc and I use one stick or climb up a rope. I didn't think I would like it as much as I do. I will say this, I'm glad I ditched my sticks. I'm 61. I also have a scout platform attached to my climbing stick and I use ridge runner platform


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

For mobility, it is hard to beat! If I was all public land, it would be my only setup. Having private, I use both pre-hung stands and pre-set trees for the saddle, with the option to adjust on the fly if needed. As stands wear out (get noisy), more and more trees will be prepped for the saddle setup. The more time you spend in it, the more you will like it. It can take a bit of time to customize to fit your every comfort, but then you find it, it’s awesome. I still tweak things here and there to try them…because you don’t know if it’ll be any better if you don’t try it! The number one thing though is to spend ample time practicing in it during the summer! Not as much the shooting (which IS important) but more so how to move and be able to position yourself in simple movements. The more you practice it, the less you have to think it thru how you’ll move into the necessary position for the shot.


----------



## WiscoDan (Apr 10, 2021)

Good discussion, guys. I didn’t find much about it when I searched but I’m glad there are so many good reviews. Looks like I made the right call.


----------



## bradlutt (Feb 18, 2019)

I've seen alot of hit and miss with people liking the saddles. Some love them and some hate them. Guy I bought one and within first couple times of trying it decided to sell and go with the hang and hunt setup. Some swear by them and won't use anything else 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

I got a Tethrd Phantom and hunted out of it last year for the first time. I really like it but do agree you need to be prepared for the weak side shot. A little practice goes a long way and once you do that it's not much more difficult than a weak side shot from a treestand. I love my sticks and saddle and would never go back to a stand at this point.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I got a tethrd phantom last year and I don’t see myself going back to tree stands.


----------



## WiscoDan (Apr 10, 2021)

I watched some really helpful videos on YouTube addressing the weak side shot, since that was one of the main things I was concerned with when I started researching saddles. The Tethrd guys put up some really good vids to get an idea of how to deal with that shot. Definitely need to practice some more (my neighbors must wonder what I’m doing hanging from the tree in my front yard) but I’m interested to see how comfortable I get with it this season. Hey, only a couple months away! And my combo license came in the mail today.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I had been considering saddle hunting for a few years now. After reading this thread I decided that this should be the year! The sticker shock of the TETHERD almost changed my mind. I did find a great deal online for the Hawk saddle package. 
I picked up the Hawk Helium Hammock Tree Saddle (complete package) for $179.21, and the Helium full platform for $87.49. The Hammock package even includes the back rest.
I know it is not the quality of TETHERD, but for me (at my age) a good alternative to test the water! 
Gonna be great to be hangin' with ya'll this year!
<----<<<


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The one thing i dislike and havent been able to solve yet is gravity on leaner trees. Sometimes i climb a tree in the dark and its hell once i get to position. I should say not just a tree in the dark could be just the only tree availalbe. leaner suck when your hanging on the top of the lean side. Stands dont have that problem unless the lean is severe.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

one thing i have done in multi trunk trees is to have a second tether keeping my from swinging off position. but it still has its issues


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Hawk Helium Hammock Tree Saddle


Where do you find this for 179? $329 at hawk and 241 on amazon from hawk


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> For those experienced saddle hunters on here how many of you use knee pads? And if so what knee pads do you recommend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I use them. So far, these are my go to: arcteryx knee pads


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

country350 said:


> Do any of you guys with bad backs use a saddle? I have a bad back and have been thinking of trying one but I have heard a few guys complain about it not being as comfortable especially for those with bad backs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Knee pads are an absolute must for me.

I use the cheap foam pads that are 5 bucks at Home Depot. Easy to keep scent free, and not loud against a tree like some of the hard plastic more expensive versions are.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought some fairly cheap hard plastic outer and gel inner knee pads from Amazon. Absolute game changer.
For back stuff, I can't believe the difference a back band makes for taking some pressure off and shifting how your weight is distributed.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

After 2 years of tossing the idea around I pulled the trigger and bought a cruizer archon. I'm running 3 30 inch hawk sticks with a 22 inch aider per stick. I have the hawk platform that connects to the top stick. I've climbed and spent a couple hours in the saddle. I'm 99% sure I'll never stand hunt again and that's with never hunting out of it. After a couple climbs it's like second nature. A couple must haves I found are a ropeman for the lineman belt and the recliner for the back. Already planning on upgrading to beast sticks next season. Can only justify so much to the wife 😁.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Backbands!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Just posted this in the classifieds in case anyone is looking for a platform.....









Hawk Apex Saddle Platform


Mint condition Hawk saddle platform....was taken out of the box and hung on the tree one time. Used a Lone Wolf strap to hang it, so the stock strap has never been on a tree. Hoping for a Michigan sale before posting on other sites. Looking to get what I have into it....$65 PayPal.




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Joe Archer said:


> I had been considering saddle hunting for a few years now. After reading this thread I decided that this should be the year! The sticker shock of the TETHERD almost changed my mind. I did find a great deal online for the Hawk saddle package.
> I picked up the Hawk Helium Hammock Tree Saddle (complete package) for $179.21, and the Helium full platform for $87.49. The Hammock package even includes the back rest.
> I know it is not the quality of TETHERD, but for me (at my age) a good alternative to test the water!
> Gonna be great to be hangin' with ya'll this year!
> <----<<<


look into H2( I think) VERY well made and they are in Brighton mi. much better prices


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

All three of us in camp use a JX3. Nothing compares in comfort and mobility.




















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> All three of us in camp use a JX3. Nothing compares in comfort and mobility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2/3rds of that black & white photo is on their site. What's the scoop, You associated with them?? & If so how's that rig handle big fellas? (Big like 40lbs south of the weight limit)


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Does look comfy.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Namrock said:


> 2/3rds of that black & white photo is on their site. What's the scoop, You associated with them?? & If so how's that rig handle big fellas? (Big like 40lbs south of the weight limit)


I am not associated with them. We just love the JX3. It’s THAT good. 

I was pushing 260lbs when I first used it. It will be fine for bigger guys. Bethan any one panel saddle. 

The bonus on the weight penalty is that we have discovered we don’t need a platform. Can easily get this rig under 20lbs with three sticks, three aiders, and still get well over 20’. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Can you throw up some photos(video) demonstrating the range with the JX3. Saddle with a platform is easy to get a full 360. Curious to see how much movement if required to get the weakside and backside shots.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

ArrowFlinger said:


> Can you throw up some photos(video) demonstrating the range with the JX3. Saddle with a platform is easy to get a full 360. Curious to see how much movement if required to get the weakside and backside shots.


Demonstration of range, which is 360°, starts around the 8 minute mark. I shot a doe that was directly behind me last year. I pivoted around just he does in the video. 







Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

I have to admit, those jx3’s look a lot more appealing than any of the other saddles to this 6’, 240 pound guy. If I ever make the switch, I think that will be the one.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> I have to admit, those jx3’s look a lot more appealing than any of the other saddles to this 6’, 240 pound guy. If I ever make the switch, I think that will be the one.



They're comfortable, but certainly not as mobile.

A great option between a saddle and a climber.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> I have to admit, those jx3’s look a lot more appealing than any of the other saddles to this 6’, 240 pound guy. If I ever make the switch, I think that will be the one.


I won’t lie…although I like my current setup…this one intrigued me for long, all day gun sets (current setup is totally fine for all day sets, but by the time gun season rolls around, extra comfort helps to get thru a 14 hour set) or more importantly…run and gun turkey hunts! 2 for 1 sort of caught my attention…


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

smith34 said:


> I won’t lie…although I like my current setup…this one intrigued me for long, all day gun sets, or more importantly…run and gun turkey hunts! 2 for 1 sort of caught my attention…


We use them for Turkey hunting too! Best ground chair ever that just totes around on your back. It is 2 for 1. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I was going to get a Jx3 but I didn't think they would be good for my climbing methods.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> I was going to get a Jx3 but I didn't think they would be good for my climbing methods.


Not sure on which method you use, but I would agree that they are not great for SRT or DRT and also probably not for rappelling down. Well suited for sticks and sticks with aiders. Some do one stick method with them, but probably not as easy as with a traditional saddle.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

johnIV said:


> Looks like I just shedded another 8lbs of sticks. Thanks for the info.


Don’t be easily fooled. It’s easier to come down, but the repel rope and repel mechanism almost replaces the weight of the ditched sticks. You’ll definitely get in some better trees though and getting down is a breeze.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Don’t be easily fooled. It’s easier to come down, but the repel rope and repel mechanism almost replaces the weight of the ditched sticks. You’ll definitely get in some better trees though and getting down is a breeze.


Yep I'd guess 6-7lbs for everything. I can live with that easily.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Don’t be easily fooled. It’s easier to come down, but the repel rope and repel mechanism almost replaces the weight of the ditched sticks. You’ll definitely get in some better trees though and getting down is a breeze.


1.9 lbs for the repel rope, madrock safeguard and carabiner. Much less weigh than three sticks and you cut out the weight of a tether because the repel rope doubles as the tether.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm less than 10 lbs with everything. Saddle, SRT, equipment, 1 stick and platform.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Weight aside, everything is just so dang compact.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I’m just not a believer in the one stick yet to go all in on ropes and mad rock and such. I like to leave my sticks up sometimes and make it easier to climb up and down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

How is it setting up/tearing down in the dark. Looks like a real pia.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> How is it setting up/tearing down in the dark. Looks like a real pia.


Not difficult at all, the less equipment the easier it is.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I’m just not a believer in the one stick yet to go all in on ropes and mad rock and such. I like to leave my sticks up sometimes and make it easier to climb up and down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I do that as well. Some trees I have sticks or ladders set. Some trees just a Paracord remains. Mobile hunting, it's always one stick. It's not for everyone for sure, I just like a lot of options.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Ever find a tree you can't get a strap on for your sticks, but you really want to hunt that tree? I have more than once. Now I simply toss a throw bag over a limb and hoist up my climbing rope. When I'm done hunting I leave behind a paracord to hoist my rope up for the next time I hunt that tree. Yeah you can't do it in the dark, that's what pre season scouting is for.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Ever find a tree you can't get a strap on for your sticks, but you really want to hunt that tree? I have more than once. Now I simply toss a throw bag over a limb and hoist up my climbing rope. When I'm done hunting I leave behind a paracord to hoist my rope up for the next time I hunt that tree. Yeah you can't do it in the dark, that's what pre season scouting is for.


Yes! I might give it a go sometime. I’m focused on a new job and getting out West in the fall. If not one sticking or SRT this year, maybe next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

